# Mini Paludrium



## paludarium freak (Jan 26, 2010)

Hello everyone. You probably already know that I am a beginner. I have 2 projects on the go already and I'm planning to start a new one...

Here it goes...
It started when in my PALUDARIUM post, some people where telling me that a 10 gallon tank is small for a paludarium. So what I'm am doing is showing everyone out there that it is possible to do. To prove it I am doing a paludarium in my smallest tank of all. I will not have any land animals or terresterial plants, but I will put fish in the water... Do you want to know how big my tank is? It is a 0.25g tank!!!!
Now your asking yourself ; What in the world is going to be in there?
The answer- Triops and Sea Monkeys.....

Please comment....
Will put pics later on...


----------



## AshleySix (Dec 18, 2009)

Triops and sea monkeys are shrimp, not fish.  I look forward to seeing this build, though!


----------



## limeslide (Jan 27, 2010)

Brine Shrimp(Sea Monkeys) need brackish water?


----------



## paludarium freak (Jan 26, 2010)

limeslide-No they do not... I have some now and they're in distilled water...


----------



## paludarium freak (Jan 26, 2010)

AshleySix- Same thing  I will start on the 29th (tomorrow).


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

paludarium freak said:


> AshleySix- Same thing  I will start on the 29th (tomorrow).


Not the same thing... Fish are not invertebrates and do not have exoskeletons. Thus, fish and shrimp can only be related in the sense that they are both aquatic animals.

And if you do not have a terrestrial portion, how is it a paludarium?


----------



## paludarium freak (Jan 26, 2010)

chase127- I was kiding when I said ''same thing" 
I will have a land portion but I wont put land animals on it.
Maybe I will put fake plants...


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

Sooo you will have a half filled sea monkey cup


----------



## paludarium freak (Jan 26, 2010)

:hihi: I guess so... Do you have any suggestions...?


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

yah just do the ten gallon and show them that it can work from there lol this sounds like way to much work!!!


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

problemman said:


> yah just do the ten gallon and show them that it can work from there lol this sounds like way to much work!!!


I agree... seeing that youre young and you dont have the funding for multiple tanks i would stick to one and learn everything with that


----------



## TLE041 (Jan 16, 2010)

paludarium freak said:


> I will have a land portion but I wont put land animals on it.
> Maybe I will put fake plants...


Huh? A land portion with fake plants? What's the point?


----------



## paludarium freak (Jan 26, 2010)

Problemman,chase127- I will do the small 0.25g tank to get myself some info on how to make a paludarium before I move on to the bigger tank.
TLE047- The point? Looks and to prove that a paludarium is possible to do in a 10g tank, let alone a .25g


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

paludarium freak said:


> limeslide-No they do not... I have some now and they're in distilled water...


Nothing can thrive in distilled water. It is COMPLETELY devoid of minerals.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

paludarium freak said:


> Problemman,chase127- I will do the small 0.25g tank to get myself some info on how to make a paludarium before I move on to the bigger tank.
> TLE047- The point? Looks and to prove that a paludarium is possible to do in a 10g tank, let alone a .25g


Sure, you'll have a cups with a "land" area and a "water" area. I guess you got us good. 


All I ever said was that it'd be tight. My concerns where with your stocking levels and types.


----------



## paludarium freak (Jan 26, 2010)

I know but some people sent me private messages saying I shouldn't go ahead with my 10g tank





over_stocked said:


> Sure, you'll have a cups with a "land" area and a "water" area. I guess you got us good.
> 
> 
> All I ever said was that it'd be tight. My concerns where with your stocking levels and types.


----------



## paludarium freak (Jan 26, 2010)

Well my Triops and Sea Monkeys have lived longer than I expected. It said that they would live for about 1 month and they lived for maybe 45 days..



over_stocked said:


> Nothing can thrive in distilled water. It is COMPLETELY devoid of minerals.


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

paludarium freak said:


> I know but some people sent me private messages saying I shouldn't go ahead with my 10g tank


What! It is your tank, do what you want with it! Just make sure you have a plan and do ALOT of research! Trust me, research saves you a bunch of time and money!

Here is a link to a great lookin' 10g paludarium: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/paludariums/31638-10-gallon-paludarium.html


----------



## AshleySix (Dec 18, 2009)

I'm just going to say one thing:

In about a year, I think my new project will be a 2.5 
paludarium. Floating land and shrimps!


----------



## paludarium freak (Jan 26, 2010)

I know it is my tank, but I still want to go ahead with the .25g to gather info on paludariums. Thanks for the link, but I don't like the design too much...



JakeJ said:


> What! It is your tank, do what you want with it! Just make sure you have a plan and do ALOT of research! Trust me, research saves you a bunch of time and money!
> 
> Here is a link to a great lookin' 10g paludarium: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/paludariums/31638-10-gallon-paludarium.html


----------



## paludarium freak (Jan 26, 2010)

AshleySix said:


> I'm just going to say one thing:
> 
> In about a year, I think my new project will be a 2.5
> paludarium. Floating land and shrimps!


 
Cool... Looking forward to seeing it


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

If you could do floating land style your 10g would be great. I just think a solid land area is going to make it rather small.

I'm not sure what you will learn from the .25, honestly. You won't be able to have anything that lives on land. you won't be able to have anything bigger than brine shrimp. There are lots of cool things to do in paludariums, I just don't know what a .25 could possible teach you. Doing it just to do it, is one thing. Just don't expect the lessons learned to translate to something 400 times its size.


----------



## paludarium freak (Jan 26, 2010)

True but I'm still doing it tho...


----------



## paludarium freak (Jan 26, 2010)

Hey I started my paludarium. The water/land seperation is just a plasitc cup, but don't worry, you wont see it at all. I decided to go with a small Cactus on my land area...
My sea Monkeys should hatch soon so they will be going in the tank as soon as I am done... Will post pictures tomorrow or Sunday...


----------



## blockclimber (Jan 11, 2010)

paludarium freak said:


> limeslide-No they do not... I have some now and they're in distilled water...


 brine shrimp,(sea monkeys) live in salt water, up to a specific gravity of 1.025 or more....if you used the packets, one of them has salt in it for them. i know cuz im a reefer (closet planted tank freak), and i raise them to feed my tanks. 

well, you got quite a project ahead of you, hope you figure it out.


----------



## blockclimber (Jan 11, 2010)

since you like paludariums so much, i got a link to one that is very non- conformist...

http://www.nano-reef.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=211082&hl=volcano


----------



## paludarium freak (Jan 26, 2010)

Well, I finished my paludarium...


----------



## paludarium freak (Jan 26, 2010)

Here it is


----------



## paludarium freak (Jan 26, 2010)

For now I just put a piece of paper to hide the under of the land area


----------



## blockclimber (Jan 11, 2010)

thats probably too much water for that cactus...


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

That's definately too much water forr that cactus.


----------



## BMueller777 (Feb 5, 2008)

+1, cactus will drown.


----------



## AshleySix (Dec 18, 2009)

Another, i think the cactus may drown there. You might want to put it in a drier place and get a tropical plant to put in there. Nevertheless, the paludarium looks beautiful! It makes me wish the cactus could stay there.


----------



## paludarium freak (Jan 26, 2010)

The cactus is safe and will not drown: I took precautions.
will post more pics


----------



## 89Rome (Feb 26, 2010)

very interesting...looking forward to seeing how this goes


----------



## paludarium freak (Jan 26, 2010)

Well unfortunatly, I had to demolish it because the water was becoming all gross because I used the wrong materials.


----------

